# Architectural Technologist



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All
I am in the very early stages of hoping to get a Skilled Visa with my partner to move to Australia. We are both Architectural Technologist with more than 9 years experience each, which I know is not a recognised occupation in Australia and we fall between an Architect and an Architectural Associate. My highest qualification is an MSc and having looked at the job description under Architectural Associate I think we are both more qualified.
We are both from the UK currently living in Ireland and both 32.

I have done numerous on line assessments to see if I can get the required points however as a joint application we fall short of the required points. I think the last one I did I got 100 points. 

I suppose I am wondering is there is anyway to get extra points and whether any other techies have moved over and and qualified under the Architect headling. Also I am wondering the timeline for getting a visa should I qualify. 

We have both sent out CV's to a number of practices and there has been very positive feedback (and a possible job offer) but we did not want to rely on getting sponsorship as it makes us less disirable by the practices in question. 

Sorry for such a long post just have so many questions. 
I would be vary greatful of any feedback. 
Thanks in Advance
Sooz


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you are short of points you can do one of the following or all..
1. get partner skill assessed, you get extra points if you both get your skill assessed.
2. Appear for IELTS, if you manage overall 8+, you get 25 points
3. Minimum requirement for state sponsored visas is 100 points (or 110, check form the immi site, i am sure its less thn the normal requirement). get state sponsored and apply for the visa.


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> if you are short of points you can do one of the following or all..
> 1. get partner skill assessed, you get extra points if you both get your skill assessed.
> 2. Appear for IELTS, if you manage overall 8+, you get 25 points
> 3. Minimum requirement for state sponsored visas is 100 points (or 110, check form the immi site, i am sure its less thn the normal requirement). get state sponsored and apply for the visa.


Thanks I did not know about the IELTS test. I take it anyone can take this test even if English is there mother tongue.


----------



## bumcykcyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi soozyq! 
I joined the forum because of the similar question. I have 5 years exp of working as an Architect in UK. Unfortunately due to my Polish education I can't join ARB or RIBA. 
To get my skills assessed I need to go through AACA - you can find the form on their web site - they look for the info re your education and list of professional org you belong to. 

I send them an email few days ago asking if I have a chance to be assessed with the positive result. Their web site says that they don't give any info to the future applicants but I thought I will try my luck as the skill assessment costs over $1000.

I will let you know if they will ever reply to my questions!
Kamila


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the comments*

I am still unsure about the IELTS test. As english is my first and only fluent language can I still sit this test to obtain extra points?

Surely there are other Architectural Technologists that have moved over to australia. If anyone has any experience getting a skilled visa for this I would appreciate any feed back. 

Just found out yesterday that my partner has been given notice in their job so I suppose there is more pressure now to sort ourselves out.
Thanks in advance for any feedback
Sooz.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you can take ielts for the extra points. it has been discussed int eh past and many have done it. search the forum and i am sure u will get the thread (it is an old thread, dont remember who it was)


----------



## helenp28 (Feb 1, 2010)

*I have some answers..*

Hi soozyqHopefully I can enlighten you a bit because my partner is in exactly the same job as you. We were advised that he should apply for Interior Designer through VETASSESS as nominated occupation (as that was his degree) - which he got a positive assessment back on. However, as we don't have enough points for an independent skilled visa, we will have to go down the road of State Sponsored Visa. No states are looking for Interior designers, so after a chat with a migration expert, we think we will need to go back to VETASSESS and have his nominated occupation changed to Architectural Associate. This should be fine and also means the following states are available to us to apply to (as they have said they are looking for Architectural Associates) - Western Australia, ACT & South Australia. He will lose 10 points on the skilled nomination (Architectural Associate is 40 points, Interior Designer is 50 points). But as you only need 100 points for state sponsorship, instead of 120 for Independent Skilled Visa, it is worth doing.

I guess it depends where in Oz you want to move to - we wantd to go to Sydney - but have resigned ourselves to the fact it won't happen!

It is also worth taking the IELTS and a quick google search should point you in the direction of practice papers e.t.c and feedback from people who have done the test - it's worth a whole extra 10 points!!!

I looked into nominating him as an Architect but it all looked very expensive if you don't already have your riba Part 3 and we know what that entails!!!

Do keep in touch, happy to share info / progress. Not sure is this has a private message facility, but happy for you to contact me if it does.


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

helenp28 said:


> Hi soozyqHopefully I can enlighten you a bit because my partner is in exactly the same job as you. We were advised that he should apply for Interior Designer through VETASSESS as nominated occupation (as that was his degree) - which he got a positive assessment back on. However, as we don't have enough points for an independent skilled visa, we will have to go down the road of State Sponsored Visa. No states are looking for Interior designers, so after a chat with a migration expert, we think we will need to go back to VETASSESS and have his nominated occupation changed to Architectural Associate. This should be fine and also means the following states are available to us to apply to (as they have said they are looking for Architectural Associates) - Western Australia, ACT & South Australia. He will lose 10 points on the skilled nomination (Architectural Associate is 40 points, Interior Designer is 50 points). But as you only need 100 points for state sponsorship, instead of 120 for Independent Skilled Visa, it is worth doing.
> 
> I guess it depends where in Oz you want to move to - we wantd to go to Sydney - but have resigned ourselves to the fact it won't happen!
> 
> ...


Hi helenp28,
Thanks for your reply. 
We have now sent off all of our stuff to a migration agent so we are hoping that they can give us some good advice. 
We are actually looking to move to Perth so I suppose state sponsorship is an option. 
I can't believe you actually have to do a test to prove your English is up to scratch, but I suppose it is worth it if you get the extra 10 points. I assumed you got max points for saying English was your only language. 
I will keep you posted on our progress. 
Sooz


----------



## helenp28 (Feb 1, 2010)

soozyq said:


> Hi helenp28,
> Thanks for your reply.
> We have now sent off all of our stuff to a migration agent so we are hoping that they can give us some good advice.
> We are actually looking to move to Perth so I suppose state sponsorship is an option.
> ...


If you hold a UK passport - you automatically get 15 points. The test is to show you have an excellent command of english in order to get the 25 points instead! I can'r believe people who do the job of an architect (albeit not have final sign off of plans due to not having RIBA Part 3) have to apply for a 40 point job just to get considered for a visa!

I am hoping age is on your side - unfortunately I am 35 and the other half is 34, 35 in four months - thus our mad panic to get visa in before we lose another 5 points. I eat, sleep and breathe points at the minute! I've done the same as you and contacted a migration agency this morning - just got to break the bad news to OH that we're not going to Sydney, then decide where he's willing to go instead - I think as long as he can surf, he's really not too fussed!
Good luck with it all!


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

helenp28 said:


> If you hold a UK passport - you automatically get 15 points. The test is to show you have an excellent command of english in order to get the 25 points instead! I can'r believe people who do the job of an architect (albeit not have final sign off of plans due to not having RIBA Part 3) have to apply for a 40 point job just to get considered for a visa!
> 
> I am hoping age is on your side - unfortunately I am 35 and the other half is 34, 35 in four months - thus our mad panic to get visa in before we lose another 5 points. I eat, sleep and breathe points at the minute! I've done the same as you and contacted a migration agency this morning - just got to break the bad news to OH that we're not going to Sydney, then decide where he's willing to go instead - I think as long as he can surf, he's really not too fussed!
> Good luck with it all!


I have a friend in Perth who is an architect and she agrees that what we do is the same as a project architect. It is a shame Architectural Associate is so low in points. Unfortunately both me and my partner both do the same job so it doesn't matter which of us is the lead applicant. 

Perth is a lovely city and the beaches on the west coast are beautiful. If you did decide on WA you are also within easy reach of Margaret River which has pretty darn good wine.


----------



## TCW (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

My partner and I have just been successful in obtaining a permanent visa to move to Canberra, Australia, so, I’ve jumped through all the hopes and have a reasonable idea what’s needed in obtaining a visa.

I appreciate that you posted your last response a year ago but if you need any help or advice, please get in touch. Hope I can help!!

Cheers


----------



## helenp28 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi TCW
Believe it or not, we are still at the point of applying for a visa! We had everything set up for a State Sponsorship application to South Australia last year and then due to the changes, our paperwork apparantly 'got lost' and by the time they announced State Migration Plans, we were told we had to reapply all over again. As it stands, we were looking at an application for State Sponsorship to South Australia again, although I think the other half would prefer ACT as it is closer to all our friends in Sydney. The only thing that has stopped me making an application to ACT is the level of savings you need to show proof of. All our money is tied up in our property (which we don't want to sell until we know we have a visa!) If you know of a way around this - any advice would be much appreciated. Also do you know how the job market is in Canberra?

Many thanks
Helen




TCW said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and I have just been successful in obtaining a permanent visa to move to Canberra, Australia, so, I’ve jumped through all the hopes and have a reasonable idea what’s needed in obtaining a visa.
> 
> ...


----------

